

US judge rules NSA phone surveillance program is legal - desslock
http://rt.com/usa/judge-rules-nsa-surveillance-legal-882/
US judge Richard Leon rules the National Security Agency’s controversial bulk phone data collection program doesn&#x27;t violate the law.
======
ColinWright
Discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971454)

    
    
        N.S.A. Phone Surveillance Is Lawful, Federal Judge Rules
        (nytimes.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6972426](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6972426)

    
    
        Judge rules NSA phone surveillance lawful
        (nytimes.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6972099](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6972099)

    
    
        Judge Rules That NSA Collection Of Phone Data Is Lawful
        (npr.org) 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971827)

    
    
        Federal Judge in New York rules NSA activities constitutional
        (uscourts.gov)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971787)

    
    
        U.S. judge upholds NSA phone surveillance program
        (reuters.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971666)

    
    
        N.Y. judge rules NSA phone surveillance legal
        (politico.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971626)

    
    
        NSA gets win in court over bulk data collection
        (cnn.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971622](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971622)

    
    
        NSA surveillance lawful, judge rules
        (bbc.co.uk)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971526)

    
    
        NY Judge Rules NSA Phone Surveillance Is Legal
        (usatoday.com)

